# snakewood,



## DaveHawk (Apr 5, 2016)

My 2nd turned out nice. This stuff is some hard wood. Turning this slow ses to be the way to go

View attachment 101116

View attachment 101117

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen it turned like that. That is awesome! I take it you just crosscut a lot section?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ssssssexsay!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 5, 2016)

Did you post these on facebook yesterday? I asked yesterday when someone posted some, didn't see the snakewood until they pointed it out.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 5, 2016)

I posted one i let go last week.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 5, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen it turned like that. That is awesome! I take it you just crosscut a lot section?


Yep, i like the outter look. I don't know the pros and cons with this cut. I hope to here from a snakewwod turner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 5, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Yep, i like the outter look. I don't know the pros and cons with this cut. I hope to here from a snakewwod turner



I agree! Very cool looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Yep, i like the outter look. I don't know the pros and cons with this cut. I hope to here from a snakewwod turner



Maybe Cliff can offer some info. I know he usually is the snake charmer here...
@woodintyuuu

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## AEast (Apr 6, 2016)

Sweet looking call. Snake wood is something I hope to graduate to someday. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 7, 2016)

Way cool for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 8, 2016)

This is one of the nicest pot calls I've ever seen!!!!

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2016)

Absolutely spectacularly gorgeous wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's how I did the holes,

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2016)

I've never seen snakewood pots turned like that - super cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm finding to work the cuts its slow going to keep it from cracking out. That blow up I had caused me to really pay attention to my work and double think my choice of gouges.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2016)

I like it David. Great looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

